

Github is back in China - reion
http://michalkow.tumblr.com/post/41261172352/github-is-back-in-china

======
est
Thousands of programmers on Weibo submitted their plea to miit.gov.cn website
for relieving github. Guess it worked.

I call this new kind of ShangFang, it won't be long till this channel gets
flooded.

~~~
reion
Wow, I didn't know that. Any link to the story?

~~~
alexzhan
<http://weibo.com/1197161814/zfGjQaBDB>

------
reion
I might have been to quick to rejoice. Github acces seams to be going on and
off.

If you go on <http://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=github.com> and
refresh page few times, you will get different status in different places.

------
alexzhan
I still can't access github in Beijing.

~~~
alexzhan
After I swiched the dns server from 114.114.114.114 to 8.8.8.8,I can access
github.com now.

~~~
kxxoling
If I use 8.8.8.8 ,I Even cannot surfing normal sites.

------
vinitool76
How is it back when he still uses a vpn to access it?

------
kxxoling
I live in Beijing, GitHub is still unavailable.

~~~
alexzhan
Try flushing your dns first.

------
contingencies
Works in Yunnan (西双版纳).

